
George Zimmerman was just kicked off another dating app - mtg
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/state/florida/article229455604.html
======
jimrhods23
He was kicked off another dating app, not for his behavior, but because he
created a fake profile (most likely because twitter anger mobs found him and
keep getting him kicked off) and more so, because the owners of these sites
don't personally agree with his acquittal.

We are living in scary times. Even if US courts find you innocent, it seems
you can be found guilty by mob justice and banned from society by new-age
fascism.

~~~
dragonwriter
> He was kicked off another dating app, not for his behavior, but because he
> created a fake profile

How is creating a fake profile _not_ a behavior, and the kind of behavior
dating apps are generally inclined against?

~~~
jimrhods23
He was forced to create a fake profile, because when he created a real one,
mobs of people found it online and started a crusade against him and put
pressure on the dating sites to remove him.

